# Gondolas



## Steve James

First post... go easy lol

Just finished this oil on canvas, 16" x 20"


----------



## Susan Mulno

Hello! :welcome:

Amazing painting! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## leighann

@Steve James Welcome!!

That painting is awesome :biggrin:


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

great stuff . The detail and colours on the building to the left are my favourite part of this painting.
*two thumbs up*


----------



## dickhutchings

Go easy? Shut up! This is a fantastic painting! I am so looking forward to the day I can create such detail. Awesome!


----------



## kpnuts

Tremendous, that, sir, is what you call painting . Top class.


----------



## Steve James

Thanks for the comments guys, glad you liked it.


----------



## Liz

Wow, beautiful and so rich in color!


----------



## Steve James

Thanks Liz


----------



## just

Very impressive


----------



## TerryCurley

This is gorgeous. Far better than anything I've been able to do so far. What a great asset to our forum. Welcome aboard.


----------



## bbbaldie

Two words: Day-um! This looks like the work of an accomplished professional, one whom I hope will put in a good word for me when he hits the big time.


----------



## dickhutchings

Yes we're getting some very good artists lately. I hope this trend continues.


----------



## leighann

Please remember us little folks at your first gallery opening. Feel free to have it in Italy...I would love to see Venice. Lol

:kiss::kiss:


----------

